# Smith & Wesson Summer Rebate



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Smith & Wesson kicked off their summer rebate again. You get a $30 prepaid mastercard for any revolver purchase, $50 for any M&P, and $25 on any SD series handgun. No rebates on the Shield this summer. I have been eyeing a 5" M&P M2.0 9mm in FDE so I will probably pick one up. Impact Guns has the M2.0 Compact 9mm on sale for $399, which would make it $349 after rebate. That's a ridiculously good deal.

https://www.smith-wesson.com/summer-rebate

Of course you are a veteran they also have their "Thank You For Your Service Promotion" too. $100 back on an M&P rifle, $50 on any M&P, and $25 on any revolver.

https://www.smithandwessonrebates.com/#/home


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Went down to my favorite local gun shop, played with a used one, told my dealer to order me one in. $409 with my LEO discount (which also gets me 3 mags), $359 after the rebate.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I certainly am tempted, but I have been focusing my $ on stock piling 5.56 ammo and a few other calibers, and transforming my 7.62x39 AR upper into a stand alone rifle.


----------

